# Winner - RFUK Birthday Trivia Quiz



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

*RFUK Birthday Trivia Quiz*

Well, its taken quite a while to work through the entries and mark them all so sorry for the delay in getting the winners confirmed. The answers were put up yesterday and can be seen here: RFUK Trivia Competition Answers

Sooooo, who is the winner? well, the vast majority of the people that entered got between 50 and 55 answers correct which considering the difficulty was really impressive, there were a few that were between 40 and 50 answers correct which is still pretty good going. I wont list every ones scores, I thought I would just list the top three... I have checked and tripled checked and the results are as follows:

*1st: quixotic_axolot = 58*
*2nd: neep_neep** = 57
*3rd: HadesDragons = 56
3rd: stan & toyah = 56

 Congratulations to quixotic_axolot who wins £100.00 from Reptile Cymru!!! :no1:

Thanks to everyone who entered, really great efforts by all... hope you guys enjoyed pulling your hair out for the trivia answers *








*


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Better bump this, as I wrote it earlier and its appeared half way down


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Well done everyone!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

well done!!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Noooooooooooooooooo!!!! So close!!!!

Congrats quixotic_axolotl!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe well done everyone


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

Wish i did it .


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

congrats


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

where did i come? :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i no ill be at the bottom somewhere!!
i cannot remmeber my answers so i dontknw how many i got


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice one Sami/Mason 

Well done all the other winners too


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Well done guys!:no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Nice one Sami/Mason
> 
> Well done all the other winners too


it was meeeee! all meeeee!!!   

thanks a lot guys!  whooo i never won anything before! 

Sami


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> it was meeeee! all meeeee!!!
> 
> thanks a lot guys!  whooo i never won anything before!
> 
> Sami


Sami don't forget split pot  lol


I forgot to enter...


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Well done babe


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

well done : victory: and spend you winnings wiseley  lol


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

Curses :surrender:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

well done, they wernt easy !:no1:


----------



## Snakehips (Dec 21, 2006)

Well Done all, that was very enjoyable and a tad frustrating:crazy:.

Mods, any chance of a performance table?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Where did i come, i want to know how many i got


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> it was meeeee! all meeeee!!!
> 
> thanks a lot guys!  whooo i never won anything before!
> 
> Sami


Congrats!  I read a few questions and gave up, lol. Nice one!: victory:


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

:no1: well done Sami, really pleased for you : victory:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

congrats pretty good score there. neep neep was sooooo close unlucky


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

well done:no1: the quiz was hard!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> it was meeeee! all meeeee!!!
> 
> thanks a lot guys!  whooo i never won anything before!
> 
> Sami


nice one! Congrats!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

whoop whoop :lol:

thanks guys.. i worked really hard on it! 

still don't know what i'm going to get with it... might just wait for a bit, and see what comes up  

Sami


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

She certainly did spend hours and hours on it :lol:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Conrgats Sami! Assuming that you got the trainers one wrong, that means you only got one other one wrong on the whole quiz - awesome effort!!


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any chance of a leaderboard Teebs so people can see how well or bad they did?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I scored 54, lost one point to a typo  

And 2 marks because the questions were not clear. 

(Q8, correct answer tuatara, but amphesbia is also correct sue to their linage in the order sumata. You could also answer crocodiles etc if tuatara is correct. 

Q34 Correct answer is probing, but i put both that and popping which is another "p" technique that can be used. )

And for the interesting part. I answered the following correct but:

3) Sea snakes and turtles breathe:
* With gills
***** With lungs *****
* Through their skin
* Through their chorion
Sea snakes ause transfer air through the skin. Brian Fry discovered that 20% of O2 intake is from the skin. This also allows dumping of nitrogen to prevent the bends. 

7) Which is NOT a way to tell the difference between a frog and a toad?
* Frog skin is smooth; toads have warts 1 
* Frogs live in or near water; adult toads may occur in drier habitats 2
* Frogs are slim and speedy; toads are fat-bodied and sluggish 3
**** *Frogs lay their eggs in water; toads lay them on dry land* ****
None of these are reliable methods. 
1) example, smooth toad Bufo guttatus has no warts, and Kuhli's frog has warts
2) there are pond toads (fire bellied, europ's green toad) nd there are desert frogs (sonoron desrt frog)
3)Bull frogs, horned frogs, and pixie frogs are far from slim and fast, and spade foot toads are slender and jump around with agility. 

And the last one, some species of frog and toad do not use water. for eggs, Foam nests, on their back, in dimples in the back etc. Some species carry them to water after, and others dont. 

14, 3 species of boa lay eggs, mullers sand boa, calabar boa, and . Kenyans for instance are live bearers. 




Yup, im a hair splitter!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I told t-bo it was be a bad idea putting the answers up! :roll:

Can nothing on here anymore be about a bit of fun. :whip:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

It is a bit of fun and im not complaining or trying to steal the prizes, but you can see my point. 

Well done to sami, and thanks to T-bo, the RFUK mod team, and Athravan


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> I scored 54, lost one point to a typo
> 
> And 2 marks because the questions were not clear.
> 
> ...


Ok, i'll bite.....

Q8: Amphesbia (you spelt that wrong) and crocodiles are related to both snakes and lizards equally? remember EQUALLY is the key word there... if they are they are not widely recognised as being so unlike the Tuatara.

Q34: The question was not "what method can be used" it was "what can be used" - That would indicate we are talking about an instrument (probes).

Q3: Can Turtles breath through their skin? NO, in which case the answer IS correct.

Q7: We didnt want a Biology breakdown of every species, pretty much everyone else managed to understand the answer we wanted... its stupid to think that there would not be a slight exception to the rules with some 6,200 recognised Amphibian species.

Q14: I was checking any species I didnt recognise, the answers on that page were really my notes - you wanted me to specify that I wouldnt accept Kenyans?? 

As for your score, what typo? I made it you scored 55... but I will deduct a point if you want... anyhow thanks for your input.

You will be pleased to know Dan that I have learnt something from doing this quiz... never bother doing one again!  

I'll close this as the quiz is over and I really dont want to have to argue about nit picks.


----------

